# Brady earned the green



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats!! way to go!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations Sharon and Brady.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations Brady.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, Brady had the 'honor' of making the judge think (and laugh).

Figure 8 time and Brady lagged on the outside turn so I released length of the leash so the leash did not tighten. Inside turn I head to the outside and he darts to the other side (?? Don't ask what made him think of that!) So I drop the leash to avoid lassoing the steward having to quickly pick the leash back up as we met up again...

We all laughed as the judge scratched his head and mentioned he didn't even know how to score that one!

Novice dogs are so fun LOL you just have to wonder sometimes....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice job!.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job, Brady!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I was looking yesterday at some of the results from the PCOTC Novice trials that you and Brady attended. Looked like some pretty stiff competition with a number of their instructors placing and titling their dogs. I think the fellow with the 199 1/2 used to be in charge of obedience training at PCOTC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, some incredible teams were there 

Yes, he is also a judge and is (or perhaps was) an AKC delegate, on the AKC board..he does take the obedience world seriously


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

But I was not really there to compete with those teams 

I wanted Brady and myself to spend time together at a trial without 1) my having any conflicts and 2) Brady not have the 'support' of the other dogs. 

He gains confidence in their presence and we are working hard at him having confidence in and of himself (hope that makes sense?)

He exceeded my expectations  he went into the rings relaxed and excited. His tail was wagging, he was prancing and yet his stationary exercises were a sight to behold...even with the person mentioned above's dog showing interest (she did not break but was foot tapping and looking at my boy) in him. He was a rock star and was so focused on me that he may not have even noticed her!

His heeling, yeah that surprised me but we have been concentrating on confidence and his getting distracted was actually a step closer to the picture I am looking for - he was comfortable enough to be taking in the sights which is easier to work on than confidence LOL especially in an environment not familiar to Brady.

The teams you mentioned were awesome and really deserved their scores and placements.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Brady, great job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! He looks pretty pleased with himself!


----------

